# I Need Your Help



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello.  My name is David and I need your help.  Last October my daughter died unexpectedly at the age of 9 months.  You can read more about her story here (http://www.ellieslight.com/  click on Ellie's Story).  She was amazing.  One of the best things in my life.  Now she is gone, and this is where I need your help.

My wife found a lady in Australia who takes pictures of names written in the sand, and had her do one for Ellie.  She loves it.  I have been sending out emails to people I know all over the world to do this and send them to me so I can make a book of pictures for my wife for Christmas.  They don't have to be just pictures in the sand though.  Here are a couple samples I've gotten so far.  http://ellienamepics.blogspot.com/  If you would be willing, please take pictures and email them to me at ellienamepics@gmail.com or post them on here and with your permission I will save them.  Also, PLEASE be sure to put where they were taken!  

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a really neat idea.

I'm sorry for your loss and would be honored to contribute.  Be sure you check back on this thread.  I'll definitely post something.


----------



## PhotoTish (Aug 1, 2011)

I have booked marked your post and will try and send you some photos from this side of the pond.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks to both of you.  Please pass it on to anybody that might not otherwise see it here.  I sincerely appreciate any help!


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll be sure to help out, too. Such a tragic story, I can't begin to imagine the grief.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't promise I'll be at the beach any time soon, but if I am, I'll be happy to add to the collection.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 2, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Can't promise I'll be at the beach any time soon, but if I am, I'll be happy to add to the collection.



Again, they don't HAVE to be beach pictures. If you look at the website with the samples you will see .... but thank you either way


----------



## shortpants (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss  

I'm going to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss! I'll try my best to contribute


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

I will contribute.  For sure I will take some tomorrow night!.  I got ideas brewing already! I am sorry for your lost!  The good news is, you have another angel watching over you!


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to everybody!  I hope you come through.  I don't want to get my hopes up but i'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with!!!


----------



## PhotoTish (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably won't be until the weekend for me.  I am planning to be near the Tower of London so hopefully can get a couple of nice shots for you then.  :thumbup:


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 2, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Probably won't be until the weekend for me. I am planning to be near the Tower of London so hopefully can get a couple of nice shots for you then. :thumbup:



That would be amazing!


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 2, 2011)

I assume there's no time limit on this?  I'm taking my daughter camping next weekend and could probably come up with something there.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 2, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> I assume there's no time limit on this? I'm taking my daughter camping next weekend and could probably come up with something there.


It's a Christmas present so I am going to start putting it together mid to late November


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 3, 2011)

Many hearts for Ellie!   Here is my submission.  I will send you the high resolution.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing yours Schwetty, I hope we get lots more :thumbup: I still have to get to work on mine.


----------



## stevenelson (Aug 3, 2011)

so sorry for you loss....try and make it my first project!


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks once again to all!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah.. where are the other enteries?

OP, if you didnt notice... the light blur shapes are all heart shaped.  I want to make sure you didnt miss it LOL.


----------



## PhotoTish (Aug 5, 2011)

I love the heart blur photo :thumbup:


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Yeah.. where are the other enteries?
> 
> OP, if you didnt notice... the light blur shapes are all heart shaped. I want to make sure you didnt miss it LOL.



Still trying to get some inspiration, I'll be sure to post when I'm finished :thumbup:


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 5, 2011)

I will see what I can do for you as well.  Seems like a great idea.  I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## wad (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry for the thing happen to you. Sure i will do my best not for you and ur child, for the mothers love i will do it.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 8, 2011)

I noticed the hearts instantly


----------



## shortpants (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't forgotten about this, I'm still going to take some pics for you. I'm just a procrastinator!


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 25, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bennielou (Aug 26, 2011)

My heart breaks for you and your wife's loss.  I would like to contribute as well.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I would love to contribute. I will try to have it done this weekend?


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks to all who have contributed and plan to contribute.  I have added a bunch to the blog so you could get an idea for what others have done ...

EllieNamePics


----------



## Infinite_Day (Aug 30, 2011)

Such a sad story with such a beautiful thought coming from it. I will see if I can come up with a worthy contribution.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Sep 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Sep 11, 2011)

Haven't forgotten, how is it going? Getting some good submissions?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 11, 2011)

Doesnt look like it lol


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 11, 2011)

They are on the website:  EllieNamePics :thumbup:


----------



## joealcantar (Sep 11, 2011)

I was out on Santa Monica Pier and did remember this young lady, kind of weird how I remembered her on 9-11 and the camera file # ended in 911.  One never knows.
-





-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry was out of town for a while.  I only check this at work since I want no evidence of it on my home PC.  I have gotten/taken quite a few so far but am hoping I get many more!  Please contribute, or continue to contribute.  www.ellienamepics.blogspot.com is the best place to see samples ...


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump - anybody else care to contribute?  Thanks either way


----------



## IndigoStarsNiagara (Sep 21, 2011)

I can throw something your way.   I'll try to get it Friday morning.  My daughters name is Ellie too (short for Elspeth), so seeing this is such a neat idea.  
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm trying to make one last push on this while fall colors are starting to spread throughout the country.  If you want to help, please take a picture (or many pictures) and send them to me at ellienamepics@gmail.com 

Thanks!!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2011)

If I do buy my camera before Christmas, I'll definitely take this as my first assignment. 
However, I'll keep my eyes open for good locations and ideas until then. Also shared this post through my Facebook page. If someone sends me something, I'll forward it to you.

I can't even begin to imagine your wife's reaction to this. It's such a beautiful idea.
Wish you the best with the project and it would be nice to see the final result if possible.

Regards,
*Martín*


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I will be up in the Rockies this weekend... will shoot something for you!


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you both!  LizardKing ... people have submitted cell phone pics too so if you have one of those phones you could certainly do that.  

I hope to be able to had a PDF version or something of the final project when done.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> I will be up in the Rockies this weekend... will shoot something for you!



Oh... The Rockies... Those are some really cool mountains you have there. Been to Boulder several times for my work, and really like the area. I even bought my Fender Stratocaster at a music store in Arvada, if my memory's still correct 


iNeedYourHelp said:


> Thank you both! LizardKing ... people have submitted cell phone pics too so if you have one of those phones you could certainly do that.
> 
> I hope to be able to had a PDF version or something of the final project when done.



In October I'm going to a big old ranch in the countryside, so maybe I find some good location for this there. :thumbup:


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 29, 2011)

When are you looking to put everything together?  

I have a few ideas I am working on, but a few of them might be too big for me to pull off(although I hope not), and the rest don't seem to do this project justice.


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Sep 29, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> When are you looking to put everything together?



It's a Christmas gift for my wife, so ideally I should probably finish it around Thanksgiving, or shortly thereafter.  I am using Photo Books, Photo Cards, Scrapbooks, Yearbooks and Calendars | Mixbook to put it together.  I've never done anything like this before, but man is that size easy to use!  Looking forward to whatever anybody sends!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rocky Mountain National Park - West Side on the East Inlet Trail - Photo emailed to ellienamepics@gmail.com also

http://


----------



## iNeedYourHelp (Oct 26, 2011)

Final final push ....  I'm going to finalize it and order it the week after Thanksgiving so if anybody else wants to send one/some, now is the time!  Thanks!!!


----------

